# sand flea



## Tramontane (Jun 6, 2009)

found this informative page on sand fleas
http://fishingdestinguide.com/baitSANDFLEAS.html

it's pretty complete


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

good info


----------



## speckhunter80 (Oct 3, 2011)

Tramontane said:


> found this informative page on sand fleas
> http://fishingdestinguide.com/baitSANDFLEAS.html
> 
> it's pretty complete


WOW! Tramontane thanks. Would they work in NC and what would I catch with them?


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

yes they do speckhunter. whiting,pomps, drum. anything feeding in the suds thats not trying to eat whats feeding in the suds will eat sand fleas. " good info on the fleas in this post, thanks"


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

This is a great article on the fleas. One thing the author didn't mention are 'soft-shell' fleas which are deadly for big sea mullet and pomps.


----------



## smlobx (Jul 3, 2009)

I was talking to the "Pompano Master" in Hatteras a couple of weeks ago looking for some morsels of info and he said to hook 2 crabs back to back...that way there will be a pair of legs sticking up in the water to attrack the fish...I plan on trying it when the the pomps start showing up.
Also, they like very clear water


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Awesome read. Great info. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

here's another article on them...

http://www.scsurffishing.com/articles/hookingsandcrabs.htm


----------



## Tramontane (Jun 6, 2009)

i've caught pompano in the gulf with them . my guess is its too early for them up north since they like warmer water.
any fresh water trout fisher will say match the hatch. i bet that works for saltwater as well. 
natural bait from the environment you are fishing works best or something that closely resembles it.


----------



## Manlystanley (Sep 22, 2010)

Great Info. THanks!!


----------



## Skoots Mckoot (Apr 5, 2012)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

smlobx said:


> I was talking to the "Pompano Master" in Hatteras a couple of weeks ago looking for some morsels of info and he said to hook 2 crabs back to back...that way there will be a pair of legs sticking up in the water to attrack the fish...I plan on trying it when the the pomps start showing up.
> Also, they like very clear water


Who is the "Pompano Master", and what type of "crabs" is he using?


----------



## Manlystanley (Sep 22, 2010)

Does anyone know when the sand fleas come out fromthe deep sand? I'm going down to OBX soon, and would love to get some free bait. Plus, my younger girls are all set to go hunting for them.

Thanks,
Stan


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Manlystanley said:


> Does anyone know when the sand fleas come out fromthe deep sand? I'm going down to OBX soon, and would love to get some free bait. Plus, my younger girls are all set to go hunting for them.


Why wait? You can still get them from the deep sand.

Find the soft sand, not the rough shell shoals. Try using a large basket, but instead of "digging" for them, work your feet into the sand before the falling wave, and let the tide do the rest.


----------



## Manlystanley (Sep 22, 2010)

solid7 said:


> Why wait? You can still get them from the deep sand.
> 
> Find the soft sand, not the rough shell shoals. Try using a large basket, but instead of "digging" for them, work your feet into the sand before the falling wave, and let the tide do the rest.



Solid: Thanks for the info. However, I'm not quite sure what your saying? It sounds like your saying:

-- Find softsand
-- Wait till the wave comes.
--Then work your feet around.


In OBX, I've found that before summer the sandfleas are dug deep in the sand, with no signs of them. You need to dig 3-6 inches to find them. It gets tiring digging up the entire beach. So, I was hopping that maybe they would be out of higernation and so I could see there little antenna's sticking out.

Best Regards,
Stan


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

solid7 said:


> Who is the "Pompano Master"


I am, remember? 



solid7 said:


> what type of "crabs" is he using?


Alaskan King.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Manlystanley said:


> Solid: Thanks for the info. However, I'm not quite sure what your saying? It sounds like your saying:
> 
> -- Find softsand
> -- Wait till the wave comes.
> --Then work your feet around.



I give little regard to how deep they are buried.

You find a likely spot, based on known sand flea habits. You know they aren't going to be nestled up in the shell junk, so stay away from that. Find soft, clean sand, wait for a wave to fall back, and move in. Place your scoop in front of where you are standing, where fleas are likely holed up, and wait for a wave to come in. As the wave covers your feet, work your feet into the sand. With your scoop still in front of your feet, wait for the falling wave to wash them out, and into your scoop. It really helps to have an oversized scoop, whether you do this or not - but especially when using this method.

I was taught a long time ago that digging fleas is too much work. You have the potential energy of the ocean working for you, so capitalize on it...


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

The link to hooking a sand flea i sOk, but I have a better method. This one keeps them from digging into the sand where a fish can't get to them

The method: Run your hook down through the diggers. Rotate the hook and come back up through the body until just the point of the hook is protruding through the shell.

I use a jig most of the time. If sandfleas are plentiful, I'll have the kids dig them for me. The alternate bait of choice is fresh cut shrimp; peeled or unpeeled.

A good Pompano jig will go to the bottom with the skirt facing up imitating some crustacean in the 'fighting' pose. If you keep this skirt short and sparse, you'll catch Pompano. A teaser helps also. JMHO C2


----------



## DrumintheSuds (Nov 19, 2007)

I rarely fish with anything but sandfleas and blue crab anymore.....I do carry a few pounds of fresh shrimp each trip but rarely use it. I was down during the warm snap 2 weeks ago and the fleas were everywhere. I caught no telling how many big black drum, puppy drum and big sea mullet (ALL ON FLEAS). Caught them in pockets no more than 2 feet deep 10 yards or less from shore. The fish were coming all the way to the beach feeding on fleas and coquina clams.


----------



## Manlystanley (Sep 22, 2010)

DrumintheSuds said:


> I rarely fish with anything but sandfleas and blue crab anymore.....I do carry a few pounds of fresh shrimp each trip but rarely use it. I was down during the warm snap 2 weeks ago and the fleas were everywhere. I caught no telling how many big black drum, puppy drum and big sea mullet (ALL ON FLEAS). Caught them in pockets no more than 2 feet deep 10 yards or less from shore. The fish were coming all the way to the beach feeding on fleas and coquina clams.


Drumin: You are the man!!! I wish I could do what you do....

BTW: what size hooks did you use?? I assume that you used a hi/low rig??


Best Regards,
Stan


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Manlystanley said:


> Drumin: You are the man!!! I wish I could do what you do....


Absolutely anybody can catch fish.*** You just have to be in the right place at the right time. 




***Except for my friend Dave. He is under a curse, because he ate a sea turtle.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

solid7 said:


> Absolutely anybody can catch fish.*** You just have to be in the right place at the right time.


Truth. But you also have to cast to the right place.


Several times, I've been at the cape before catching drum... 
After seeing me bring in a couple, people will walk out there, cast way out, and stand LITERALLY where I was casting.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Manlystanley said:


> Drumin: You are the man!!! I wish I could do what you do....
> 
> BTW: what size hooks did you use?? I assume that you used a hi/low rig??
> 
> ...


you can. just heed that valuable piece of wisdom. works most everytime. *it was a good short lesson on reading the beach*..


----------



## smlobx (Jul 3, 2009)

solid7 said:


> Who is the "Pompano Master", and what type of "crabs" is he using?


He occassionally posts here so i will let him identify himself...if he wants to...

We are talking about sand fleas right??


----------



## smlobx (Jul 3, 2009)

Manlystanley said:


> Does anyone know when the sand fleas come out fromthe deep sand? I'm going down to OBX soon, and would love to get some free bait. Plus, my younger girls are all set to go hunting for them.
> 
> Thanks,
> Stan


I was in Hatteras over Easter and we had no trouble finding them...


----------



## Manlystanley (Sep 22, 2010)

smlobx said:


> I was in Hatteras over Easter and we had no trouble finding them...


Great! I was there a year ago in November, and could not find them, excpet by digging up the beach. THis is good news...


Best Regards,
Stan


----------



## Tramontane (Jun 6, 2009)

mole crab is another moniker for sand flea ( alias )


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Tramontane said:


> mole crab is another moniker for sand flea ( alias )


OK, I know what mole crabs are, but it wouldn't be the first time that you hear somebody try to tell you that they're fishing with (whole) blue crabs for pompano - as if they are the size of drum...

"Fleas" is a much more common moniker. Can't argue with them being mole crabs, but never heard anyone before refer to them as "crabs".


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

I've heard random people refer to them as crabs, but never fishermen.


----------



## Manlystanley (Sep 22, 2010)

dudeondacouch said:


> I've heard random people refer to them as crabs, but never fishermen.


If they work for me next week, I'll call them "White Gold".


----------



## DrumintheSuds (Nov 19, 2007)

Manlystanley said:


> If they work for me next week, I'll call them "White Gold".


Just remember.....Fish feeding on fleas and coquina clams are closer than you think. It's no different than a pond fish 5 feet from the bank. 9 times out of 10 you will cast over them. Not always but I catch the large majority of my fish right in the suds as my moniker suggest ;-)


----------



## Manlystanley (Sep 22, 2010)

DrumintheSuds said:


> Just remember.....Fish feeding on fleas and coquina clams are closer than you think. It's no different than a pond fish 5 feet from the bank. 9 times out of 10 you will cast over them. Not always but I catch the large majority of my fish right in the suds as my moniker suggest ;-)


Drumin: Thanks!! So, do I cast, just past where the waves start to break??

Thanks again!!

Best Regards,
Stan


----------



## DrumintheSuds (Nov 19, 2007)

Manlystanley said:


> Drumin: Thanks!! So, do I cast, just past where the waves start to break??
> 
> Thanks again!!
> 
> ...


I have caught them 5-10 yards out and I have caught them so close that my rig might as well have been on the beach. If you find a place where it drops off right at waters edge they might be right at your feet. If the waves curl and break hard right at waters edge it signals a drop-off. Try one on top of the bar, one on the front edge of the bar and a rig right at the shore. The fish will tell you where they are. 2 weeks ago it didn't matter where I threw. The fish were so thick I could only fish 1 pole.....didn't have time to bait up an extra pole.


----------



## hifu (Aug 3, 2006)

what size hooks did you use?? I assume that you used a hi/low rig??

[/QUOTE]

hi/lo seem to work well......I like a #2 or 4 circle


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

Don't know what he likes but I like a #6 kahle hook ... seldom miss a fish with it spiked using them ... you can even put a tiny piece of orange fishbites on the bottom to make it look like eggs and also hold them on better


----------



## Manlystanley (Sep 22, 2010)

Drumin, hifu, and surfchucker:

Great input. What I have learned form this really good hread is:

1.) Sand flies are great bait. But, it's best to use them where the fish expect to find them. In other words, right at the edge of the surf. Look for surf signals for were the surf drops off and fish there. It could be 5-10 years or maybe even closer!!

2.) Don't think that bigger fish are further out. As Drumin said in a different thread, he has seem HUGE fish in waist high water.

3.) Hi/Lo works well. For diferent types of fish, use various hooks. CIrcle #2 and #4; as well as Kahle #6.


Great thread!! Thanks!!

Best Regards,
Stan


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Manlystanley said:


> 1.) Sand flies are great bait. But, it's best to use them where the fish expect to find them. In other words, right at the edge of the surf. Look for surf signals for were the surf drops off and fish there. It could be 5-10 years or maybe even closer!!
> 
> 2.) Don't think that bigger fish are further out. As Drumin said in a different thread, he has seem HUGE fish in waist high water.
> 
> 3.) Hi/Lo works well. For diferent types of fish, use various hooks. CIrcle #2 and #4; as well as Kahle #6.


Stanley, you remind me so much of the Indian Engineers that I work with...

You have been given good advice, but you can't just take it all and apply it in a "blanket" manner. Part of being a good fisherman, means being dynamic, and learning to do what the SURF is telling you to do - not the surf fishermen. These are all good starting points, but I get the impression that you are being very literal with the advice you are being given. Let me just offer my own $.02...

1) Sand fleas work in all zones of the surf. Hell, they even work on a reef, where you would NEVER find a sand flea. Point being? You need to combine all of the knowledge that you have been given, not only of reading the surf, but factor in a good dose of common sense. See the next point...

2) Never assume that the fish are anywhere. Use experience (or as a beginner, rely on advice) to give you a good starting point. But regardless of where you THINK fish are holding, find a spot, and put several lines out. 1 near, 1 middle, 1 far. Let the fish tell YOU where they are at. If you don't have luck in a given spot after 20 minutes, MOVE. You might miss the occasional fish in your move, but you're more likely to find others than if you just sit still. It's a big ocean, and there's a lot of food available.

3) You can ask 10 fisherman what size hook to use, and you'll get at least 7 1/2 different answers. All of those hook sizes listed are damn small. And on top of that, different companies use different sizing standards. A #4 Eagle Claw kahle is a lot different than a #4 Owner circle. Personally, for general surf fishing, I would specifically recommend a #1 Owner Light Mutu circle, or a #1 Eagle Claw Bronze Kahle. And hi-lo rigs depend on how deep in the surf you fish. Too close to shore, and you may want to consider a single drop, or even a fish finder rig. If the surf isn't too obnoxious, I'll sometimes go with a 1/4 oz. egg sinker, and free line a flea. It's all about what's happening in front of you at the time...


----------



## Manlystanley (Sep 22, 2010)

solid7 said:


> Stanley, you remind me so much of the Indian Engineers that I work with...
> 
> You have been given good advice, but you can't just take it all and apply it in a "blanket" manner. Part of being a good fisherman, means being dynamic, and learning to do what the SURF is telling you to do - not the surf fishermen. These are all good starting points, but I get the impression that you are being very literal with the advice you are being given. Let me just offer my own $.02...
> .


Solid: There's a reason why I come from a long line of poor fisherman..... The first time I caught something at OBX last year (after getting lots of help from you all), I was more shocked then the fish............ You are correct in my 'blanket' application. Great follow-on advice. Thanks!!

Best Regards,
Stan


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

You'll get it, but don't get too literal... Or you will most likely get disappointed, and might even stop fishing altogether. It can be frustrating. I don't want to have to see another one of those commercials on TV about what happens when somebody does something wrong. ("don't wake up in a ditch"... "don't sell your hair to a wig shop".... etc. - you know which ones I mean)

Want to fish the surf? You gotta "be the surf"...

Wait, I didn't just say that. Nevermind.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

solid7 said:


> Stanley, you remind me so much of the Indian Engineers that I work with...
> 
> You have been given good advice, but you can't just take it all and apply it in a "blanket" manner. Part of being a good fisherman, means being dynamic, and learning to do what the SURF is telling you to do - not the surf fishermen. These are all good starting points, but I get the impression that you are being very literal with the advice you are being given. Let me just offer my own $.02...
> 
> ...


These are quality tips. It's not about following recommendations to the letter, it's about adding knowledge until you get a feel for what works for YOU in the places that YOU fish.

The reason we specifically recommended putting bait only a few yards out is not that it's _always_ the best spot, it's that it's so often overlooked. Not usually by first-timers, but by those who are just getting into surf fishing. Everyone has seen those first-timers that can't cast further than 50ft, BUT don't they always seem to catch fish? Beginner's luck, right? Nope, they're just _accidentally_ casting to the right spot. Once people get the hang of surf casting and get some proper gear, they always want to throw as far as they can, and are overthrowing all the fish most of the time. We just don't want you to make this mistake.

Do I put something out past the bar? Sure. But you can be damn sure that I have a light rod out to fish in front of my feet. I know I've said it before, but I'll say it again: I've caught more fish in the surf on 6'6" - 7' light gear than all the rest of my gear put together. It's not going to get you that 50" drum or a 6' biter, but Whiting sure is a lot better than bologna sandwiches. 

As far as that hook list, add Mustad UltraPoint Demon Circle #2/#1 (39954BLN) These are my go-to hooks for panfish and pomps.


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

I would like to nominate this thread as one of the most helpful & positive & to the point threads that I have seen in a long time.
Nice work helping out fellas!
Nice Work...


----------



## Manlystanley (Sep 22, 2010)

dudeondacouch said:


> These are quality tips. It's not about following recommendations to the letter, it's about adding knowledge until you get a feel for what works for YOU in the places that YOU fish.
> .


Got it.




dudeondacouch said:


> The reason we specifically recommended putting bait only a few yards out is not that it's _always_ the best spot, it's that it's so often overlooked. Not usually by first-timers, but by those who are just getting into surf fishing. Everyone has seen those first-timers that can't cast further than 50ft, BUT don't they always seem to catch fish? Beginner's luck, right? Nope, they're just _accidentally_ casting to the right spot. Once people get the hang of surf casting and get some proper gear, they always want to throw as far as they can, and are overthrowing all the fish most of the time. We just don't want you to make this mistake.
> .



Sounds like me; fianlly got the hang of casting and ready to chuck that baby to Bermuda. I've finally totally got it....Well, so I hope....




dudeondacouch said:


> I know I've said it before, but I'll say it again: I've caught more fish in the surf on 6'6" - 7' light gear than all the rest of my gear put together. It's not going to get you that 50" drum or a 6' biter, but Whiting sure is a lot better than bologna sandwiches.  .


Oh yea...... I fully agree with this. You've said this multiple time, but I didn't put it all together: Multiple poles: close, mid, far. Read the surf, but move if no action. Seems so simple, why didn't I get it before??




dudeondacouch said:


> As far as that hook list, add Mustad UltraPoint Demon Circle #2/#1 (39954BLN) These are my go-to hooks for panfish and pomps.


I'll get some of these!! Solid and Drumin: Thanks again!!

Best Regards,
Stan


----------



## smlobx (Jul 3, 2009)

My friend, The Pompano Master, swears by the Owners #4 circle hook..
They are small and the wire thin but strong...


----------



## Tramontane (Jun 6, 2009)

dare i mention fiddler crabs?


----------

